# Spare Coils For Mpt2 And Aerotank



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Anyone know of a vendor that has stock of replacement coils for the Pro Tank II Mini and Aerotank? None of my normal Vendors have stock.


----------



## Rex Smit (12/3/14)

Fasttech has some ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Fasttech has some ...



Thanks Rex... I actually need them before I die of old age!


----------



## ET (12/3/14)

but the protank 2 mini takes the normal protank coil right?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

denizenx said:


> but the protank 2 mini takes the normal protank coil right?



I've always ordered the one that say Protank II Mini?


----------



## Rex Smit (12/3/14)

The mpt2 takes the normal single coil evod coils as well. But I think the aerotank uses the dual coil one. So if you have old mpt2 coils I can recoil them for you, or swap you for recoiled pt2 coils. Wont be able to help on the aerotank

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (12/3/14)

I have coils Rob


----------



## Gizmo (12/3/14)

For the Aerotank that is..


----------



## Derick (12/3/14)

And we have 1.8 Ohm's for the minipt2


----------



## Rex Smit (12/3/14)

there you see Rob..its not so bad...@ecigssa...someone will always be able help you vape more...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Too late to help, but here are the links to those products to make your life sooo much easier:

1. Mini coils: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Protank-Coils-1-8-Ohm at R99.99 for five.
2. Aerotank coils: http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-clearomizers/kanger-protank-3-aero-tank-replacement-coils-x-5.html at R140.00 for five. *Those does not look like the dual coils to me?* See http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Kangertech-Pro-Tank-III-Aero-Tank-Replacement-Coils.
EDIT: Had a look inside my Aerotank and now those at eciggies do not look right. @Gizmo, those on your site are dual coils? Totally confused now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> So if you have old mpt2 coils I can recoil them for you, or swap you for recoiled pt2 coils.



Thanks Rex... but surely recoiling (based on time alone) would cost way more than just getting new ones? I know if I was fiddling with that kind of artistry I would want to charge around eight million rand a coil.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> For the Aerotank that is..



Awesome Giz! ON my way now! 

OK where are they hiding on the web site Honey Pie?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Derick said:


> And we have 1.8 Ohm's for the minipt2



Thanks @Derick! Will order in the next few minutes! I know I should have been paying more attention to the RBA addicts but in a nutshell what are the pro and cons of 1,8 vs 2,2 Ohms?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK where are they hiding on the web site Honey Pie?



Ignore last message @Gizmo! @Matthee pointed me in the right direction. Huge team effort here! A number of helpful vapers help one blind old baalie!


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Derick! Will order in the next few minutes! I know I should have been paying more attention to the RBA addicts but in a nutshell what are the pro and cons of 1,8 vs 2,2 Ohms?



The higher the ohms the cooler the vape (at the same voltage) and the high ohms can handle higher voltage.

If you are going to run the coils on a VW device you wont really notice a difference except for slightly shorter battery life as you will need to use more power to the coil for the high ohm coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## thekeeperza (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Rex... but surely recoiling (based on time alone) would cost way more than just getting new ones?


This is probably true but recoiling is fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Rex... but surely recoiling (based on time alone) would cost way more than just getting new ones? I know if I was fiddling with that kind of artistry I would want to charge around eight million rand a coil.


Coiling is quick. I can do about 5 in 30 min. But the offer stood if no one had stock....otherwise buying more is just so much less hassle 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Coiling is quick. I can do about 5 in 30 min. But the offer stood if no one had stock....otherwise buying more is just so much less hassle



Thanks so much @Rex Smit nice to know I have a safety net in helpful Vapers! I appreciate it big time!


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> The higher the ohms the cooler the vape (at the same voltage) and the high ohms can handle higher voltage.
> 
> If you are going to run the coils on a VW device you wont really notice a difference except for slightly shorter battery life as you will need to use more power to the coil for the high ohm coils.



Awesome answer! Thanks @BhavZ !


----------



## Derick (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Derick! Will order in the next few minutes! I know I should have been paying more attention to the RBA addicts but in a nutshell what are the pro and cons of 1,8 vs 2,2 Ohms?



If you are running it on a standard Ego/EVOD battery you won't notice much of a difference, but theoretically, it is supposed to be a warmer vape with more vapour - the 1.8 ohm will burn slightly hotter than the 2.2 at the same voltage, but it will use slightly more amps - so yes, might notice a small difference in battery charge duration - if you are on a VV device you can drop the watts/volts a bit and it should be pretty much the same as a 2.2

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rex Smit (13/3/14)

Just a point on EVOD/PT coils. I have notice that some of the coils have shorter and longer 'pipes' and also some have bigger ID in those pipes. dont know what the long vs short does, but the bigger the ID the more air comes through, the smaller the ID less air and a tighter draw.


----------



## Derick (13/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Just a point on EVOD/PT coils. I have notice that some of the coils have shorter and longer 'pipes' and also some have bigger ID in those pipes. dont know what the long vs short does, but the bigger the ID the more air comes through, the smaller the ID less air and a tighter draw.


The short ones are what used to be EVOD coils - but they have been phased out and now you only get the long stem ones for both EVOD and PT

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

